# s7-200 keine Verbindung über Profibus



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich habe eine S7-200 (CPU222), TD200, EM277, cp243-1,und bekomme mit meinem PC keine Verbindung über Profibus. Ich habe folgende Adressen vergeben: PG auf 0, SPS auf 2. Welche Einstellungen muss ich noch vornehmen?

MfG

Fx


----------



## plc_tippser (18 Mai 2004)

Hast Du die 'Enden terminiert?


----------



## Anonymous (18 Mai 2004)

PC (CP5611) und SPS (EM277) sind per MPI-Kabel und Adapter verbunden.
Es gibt keine Möglichkeit zum Terminieren.


----------



## JensPipka (19 Mai 2004)

Er meint ob du die Endwiderstände eingeschaltet hast....
(Am Stecker on/off)


MfG


Jens


----------



## plc_tippser (19 Mai 2004)

Wenn Du keine Endwiderstände hast, geh mit der Baudrate mal richtig runter


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

Wenn ich die Verbindung zum Ethernetmodul trenne und das Profibusmodul direkt an der CPU anstecke, bekomme ich die gewünschte Verbindung.


----------



## plc_tippser (24 Mai 2004)

Wieviele CP&s kann die 200er? Kannst Du die Ethernet hinter die PB stecken und testen?

Gruß pt


----------

